# 2003 IRC Question Egress from Basement



## jar546 (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't have a 2003 in my office, left it at my home office.

Was there a requirement for basement egress in 2003?

I seem to remember this was an 06 change.............

Thanks


----------



## Bootleg (Nov 5, 2010)

yes,

2003 IRC R310.1

Basements with habitable space and every sleeping room shall have at lease one openable emergency escape and rescue opening. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency egress and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement.


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2010)

Jar been working out lately?   Looks like you bulked  up


----------



## jar546 (Nov 5, 2010)

was working on my pecs

can't you tell?


----------



## High Desert (Nov 5, 2010)

jar, I don't photoshop my picture. this is really what I look like.


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2010)

Dear high desert

I would like a new job ., six and a half figure salary, 4 day work week, and a take home car,  for Christmas


----------



## Bootleg (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeff

This is it.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yup, I asked a question and it was answered by you with the very first reply.  Thank you.  I was not asked a question afterwards.


----------



## Bootleg (Jan 20, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Yup, I asked a question and it was answered by you with the very first reply.  Thank you.  I was not asked a question afterwards.


Jeff,

Your welcome.

Why so long to reply?

Just curious.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure what you are getting at.  I asked a question, I got an answer.   I was not in my office and had no book to look at.

I probably should have thanked you but I got sidetracked by the avatar comments.  For that I am sorry.  I should have acknowledged your post.


----------



## Bootleg (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff,

Apology accepted.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

The change in 2006 was removal of "with habitable space", so 2006 reads:

Basements and every sleeping room shall have at least one operable emergency and rescue opening.


----------



## Richard (Jan 22, 2011)

The 2009 IRC finally corrects the use of the term "egress" in the text of the "emergency escape and rescue opening" section so it now says "escape" as originally intended.  The "means of egress" and the "emergency escape and rescue sections" are now not only in separate sections, they no longer share descriptive terms like "egress".  Now a "means of egress" from a basement would only be by means of minimum sized doors, corridors and stairs and the required emergency escape and resuce openings are clearly in addition to the means of egress.

That's not a change in the requirement or intent of the code but it might reduce the confusion of those who are applying for a permit.


----------



## rooster (Jun 25, 2011)

exterior exit

I am currently working on a house addition where the client wants to eliminate a bilco door (his emergency exit).  After looking in 2003 IRC I determined this was a no-go.

What I am wondering is if the 2009 IRC says anything about the emergency exit being required to exit directly to the exterior.

I only have access to 2003 right now, and I'm wondering if anything has changed.

My first reaction was to enclose the bilco stairs with walls and put a regular door on it so it just becomes a part of the mudroom, but I don't believe we can even do that because of the exit being required to exit directly to the exterior.

Options are becoming limited.

1. window well somewhere else

2. no project

Thanks for your input.

And can someone answer how we can have a business occupancy w/ 49 occupants with one exit but we can't have a residential basement with one exit?


----------



## steveray (Jun 27, 2011)

Under 2003, No habitable space, no exit.....I think the 06 gave you the EERO in all basements to make them easier to finish later....as long as there are not 2 doors, basement stairs with a door at the top with a "doghouse" over it would work for me....


----------



## righter101 (Jun 27, 2011)

rooster said:
			
		

> And can someone answer how we can have a business occupancy w/ 49 occupants with one exit but we can't have a residential basement with one exit?


There is no current requirement for 2 exits from a residential basement.  If your basement is only accessed through the house, access to it needs to comply with the stair requirements (or ramp).  If you only access the basement from outside, the door needs to comply with the egress specs.


----------



## rooster (Jun 27, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> Under 2003, No habitable space, no exit.....I think the 06 gave you the EERO in all basements to make them easier to finish later....as long as there are not 2 doors, basement stairs with a door at the top with a "doghouse" over it would work for me....


Thanks for the input.  I found that in 2003 there is no requirement for exiting directly outside, but it was in there by 2006.  The reason I didn't want the doghouse was because it totally cuts off the new garage/mudroom from the rest of the addition.

It's all good though.  We are abandoning the bilco and putting an window well in another part of the basement.


----------



## rooster (Jun 27, 2011)

righter101 said:
			
		

> There is no current requirement for 2 exits from a residential basement.  If your basement is only accessed through the house, access to it needs to comply with the stair requirements (or ramp).  If you only access the basement from outside, the door needs to comply with the egress specs.





			
				righter101 said:
			
		

> There is no current requirement for 2 exits from a residential basement.  If your basement is only accessed through the house, access to it needs to comply with the stair requirements (or ramp).  If you only access the basement from outside, the door needs to comply with the egress specs.


The way R310.1 reads is that there are two exits required.  One is the exit through the house in compliance with stair requirements and the second exit is the emergency exit.  1st ext = egress & 2nd exit = emergency.  Unless I'm missing something, but there doesn't seem to be an exception that says you don't need an EERO if you have a stair somewhere else.

So my question was referring to IBC 1021.2 where you could have a basement with 49 occupants with one exit and no requirement for an emergency exit. I'm not saying that having an EERO in your basement is a bad idea.  But when you compare the use of a residential basement with a basement used as a business, it seems the hazards lie more with the latter.  Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 27, 2011)

Richard said:
			
		

> The 2009 IRC finally corrects the use of the term "egress" in the text of the "emergency escape and rescue opening" section so it now says "escape" as originally intended. The "means of egress" and the "emergency escape and rescue sections" are now not only in separate sections, they no longer share descriptive terms like "egress". Now a "means of egress" from a basement would only be by means of minimum sized doors, corridors and stairs and the required emergency escape and resuce openings are clearly in addition to the means of egress.That's not a change in the requirement or intent of the code but it might reduce the confusion of those who are applying for a permit.


Here is the complete text of 2006 IRC Section R310:

_SECTION R310_

_EMERGENCY ESCAPE AND RESCUE OPENINGS_

_R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required._

_Basements and every sleeping room shall have at least one operable emergency and rescue opening. Such opening shall open directly into a public street, public alley, yard or court. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency egress and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement.  Where emergency escape and rescue openings are provided they shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor. Where a door opening having a threshold below the adjacent ground elevation serves as an emergency escape and rescue opening and is provided with a bulkhead enclosure, the bulkhead enclosure shall comply with Section R310.3. The net clear opening dimensions required by this section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the emergency escape and rescue opening from the inside. Emergency escape and rescue openings with a finished sill height below the adjacent ground elevation shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2. Emergency escape and rescue openings shall open directly into a public way, or to a yard or court that opens to a public way._

_Exception: Basements used only to house mechanical equipment and not exceeding total floor area of 200 square feet (18.58 m2)._

_R310.1.1 Minimum opening area._

_All emergency escape and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 5.7 square feet (0.530 m2)._

_Exception: Grade floor openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 5 square feet (0.465 m2)._

_R310.1.2 Minimum opening height._

_The minimum net clear opening height shall be 24 inches (610 mm)._

_R310.1.3 Minimum opening width._

_The minimum net clear opening width shall be 20 inches (508 mm)._

_R310.1.4 Operational constraints._

_Emergency escape and rescue openings shall be operational from the inside of the room without the use of keys, tools or special knowledge._

_R310.2 Window wells._

_The minimum horizontal area of the window well shall be 9 square feet (0.9 m2), with a minimum horizontal projection and width of 36 inches (914 mm). The area of the window well shall allow the emergency escape and rescue opening to be fully opened._

_Exception: The ladder or steps required by Section R310.2.1 shall be permitted to encroach a maximum of 6 inches (152 mm) into the required dimensions of the window well._

_R310.2.1 Ladder and steps._

_Window wells with a vertical depth greater than 44 inches (1118 mm) shall be equipped with a permanently affixed ladder or steps usable with the window in the fully open position. Ladders or steps required by this section shall not be required to comply with Sections R311.5 and R311.6. Ladders or rungs shall have an inside width of at least 12 inches (305 mm), shall project at least 3 inches (76 mm) from the wall and shall be spaced not more than 18 inches (457 mm) on center vertically for the full height of the window well. _

_R310.3 Bulkhead enclosures._

_Bulkhead enclosures shall provide direct access to the basement. The bulkhead enclosure with the door panels in the fully open position shall provide the minimum net clear opening required by Section R310.1.1. Bulkhead enclosures shall also comply with Section R311.5.8.2._

_R310.4 Bars, grilles, covers and screens._

_Bars, grilles, covers, screens or similar devices are permitted to be placed over emergency escape and rescue openings, bulkhead enclosures, or window wells that serve such openings, provided the minimum net clear opening size complies with Sections R310.1.1 to R310.1.3, and such devices shall be releasable or removable from the inside without the use of a key, tool, special knowledge or force greater than that which is required for normal operation of the escape and rescue opening._

_R310.5 Emergency escape windows under decks and porches._

_Emergency escape windows are allowed to be installed under decks and porches provided the location of the deck allows the emergency escape window to be fully opened and provides a path not less than 36 inches (914 mm) in height to a yard or court._

I don't see "egress", "exit", or "means of egress" in the entire Section above, so I'm not sure what needed fixing, except maybe some state amendment.

The same applies to all versions of IRC and CABO since 1998.  EERO has been in its own section since 1998 CABO/IOTFDC.  1995 CABO was the last code, to my knowledge, that had EERO in the exit section.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TJ: I think you covered it all! Well done!


----------

